# 

## Husteczka

Witojcie!

I my, z Bożą pomocą, chcemy postawić domek w tym roku. Stawiamy projekt indywidualny na wschodnich rubieżach Białegostoku. Projekt zaczął rysować się rok temu. Około roku zajęło nam zdobycie papierów do budowy (warunki zabudowy, pracę geodezyjne, pozwolenie na budowę) i nasi projektanci dali nam znać, że dziś pozwolenie się uprawomacnia więc pojedziemy je podbić w Starostwie.

Pracę ruszą gdy pogoda pozwoli. Ekipa mówi nam, że wystarczy 0 stopni w dzień i jakieś minusowe w nocy ale nie jestem przekonana bo dom będzie z piwnicą i te 0 stopni na materiałach leżących w wykopie, ewentualnie jeszcze opady... jakoś tak średnio mnie przekonuje. Macie w tym doświadczenie? Możecie podpowiedzieć?

Na tą chwilę musimy wymyśleć czym utwardzić 150m drogi do celów budowlanych i skąd wziąć materiał na tę drogę. Później droga będzie rozkopana i będą położone media więc dobrze byłoby aby materiał nie był zbyt kosztowny.

----------


## cypryski

Powrót na forum po 8 latach? I już nie na Pomorzu tylko pod Białymstokiem? 

Sorry, zajrzałem tutaj bo znam i lubię Podlasie  :smile:  Kliknąłem na linki w Twoim podpisie i  są one nieprawidłowe, więc popatrzyłem na Twoje poprzednie posty. No i wychodzi, że tamtej budowy w ogóle nie zaczęliście?

Tak czy inaczej pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia!

----------


## MhUser

proponuję od razu położyć media i utwardzić drogę gruzem
po skończonej budowie można zrobić na gotowo w dowolny sposób

po co kopać i płacić 2 razy?

ja też utwardzam drogę u siebie i w poboczu drogi będzie szła woda
robię tak jak napisałem wyżej

----------


## Husteczka

> Powrót na forum po 8 latach? I już nie na Pomorzu tylko pod Białymstokiem? 
> 
> Sorry, zajrzałem tutaj bo znam i lubię Podlasie  Kliknąłem na linki w Twoim podpisie i  są one nieprawidłowe, więc popatrzyłem na Twoje poprzednie posty. No i wychodzi, że tamtej budowy w ogóle nie zaczęliście?
> 
> Tak czy inaczej pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia!


Dzięki za info, sygnaturka usunięta. Powrót po 8 latach bo wtedy sprawy rodzinne sprawiły, że nie rozpoczęliśmy budowy i przenieśliśmy się w moje strony na Podlasie. Po latach mieszkania z teściami i rodzicami oraz oglądania niezliczonych domów cudzych ludzi nareszcie mamy kasę na nasz. I taka to historia. Dzięki za życzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Husteczka

> proponuję od razu położyć media i utwardzić drogę gruzem
> po skończonej budowie można zrobić na gotowo w dowolny sposób
> 
> po co kopać i płacić 2 razy?
> 
> ja też utwardzam drogę u siebie i w poboczu drogi będzie szła woda
> robię tak jak napisałem wyżej


Dzięki za komentarz. Mediów nie położę teraz bo załatwianie papierów na wodociąg i gaz trochę trwa więc szybciej postawię stan surowy niż położę media. Dlatego potrzebuję czegoś tymczasowego na drogę.

----------


## Husteczka

Dziś podstęplowaliśmy pozwolenie na budowę i dziennik budowy w Starostwie. Póki jest za zimno na budowanie musimy:

1. dopiąć papierologię ze znajomym kierownikiem budowy i zawiadomić Inspektorat
2. umówić się z geodetą na wytyczenie domu na gruncie
3. wybrać firmę od ogrodzeń
4. pojechać do dystrybutora przydomowych oczyszczalni ścieków i pogadać na temat tego która będzie dla nas najlepsza
5. poszukać kogoś kto może położyć tynki gliniane w lipcu lub zgłębić temat jak zrobić to samemu
6. poszukać projektanta hydrauliki i elektryki
7. pomyśleć nad podniesieniem i utwardzeniem drogi dojazdowej

Myślę, że budowę zaczniemy w kwietniu po Wielkanocy więc trochę czasu jest.

----------


## Arturo72

Powodzenia i mam nadzieje,że dom nie będzie zatruwal Polaków wyziewami z komina bo to niezbyt "narodowe poczynania" i nawet "zdrada Narodu"  :wink:  A Podlasie słynie z tego,że "suweren" łyka wszystko co "narodowe"  :wink:

----------


## Iscra

Witam Podlasiankę, jako i ja nią jestem  :big grin: 

Gdzie się budujecie? Możesz powiedzieć na priv  :wink:  Jestem ciekawa, co oznaczają "wschodnie rubieże Białegostoku"  :wink:  Jeszcze miasto, czy już poza? Wasilków? Czy dalej?

----------


## brencik

[QUOTE=Iscra;7616194 Jestem ciekawa, co oznaczają "wschodnie rubieże Białegostoku"  :wink:  Jeszcze miasto, czy już poza? Wasilków? Czy dalej?[/QUOTE]
Oby nie Białoruś  :jaw drop:

----------


## Husteczka

Dziękuję za sarkastyczne komentarze. Są bezcenne.

Hejo Iscra! "Wschodnie" czyli gmina Wasilków.

----------


## Arturo72

> Dziękuję za sarkastyczne komentarze. Są bezcenne.


Oby i zawsze do przodu czego życzę  :smile: 
Bo Polska cofa się obecnie do PRL-u a tego nie życzę   :big grin: 
Czyli historia to potęga i podstawa   :wink:

----------


## Husteczka

Podliczyłam wstępne koszty, które ponieśliśmy. Koszciki tak naprawdę. Na razie poszło 8500zł na projekt i załatwianie formalności przez architektów, 130zł na mapy do warunków zabudowy, około 1000zł na geodetę, 5700zł na budowę studni (na razie bez pompy), 12zł za dziennik budowy. W sumie trochę ponad 15tys.

----------


## Husteczka

Tematem ostatnich dni jest szukanie zduna do budowy pieca akumulacyjnego z rozprowadzeniem gorącego powietrza oraz decyzja co do typu przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków. Zdun już chyba znaleziony, teraz czekamy na wycenę pieca ale trudniejszym tematem jest oczyszczalnia. Najpierw musiałam rozeznać się w typach istniejących oczyszczalni, potem w tym co decyduje jaką oczyszczalnię mogę mieć, potem kilka telefonów do lokalnych dystrybutorów, a następnie wertowanie forum aby dowiedzieć się czegoś więcej o tych konkretnych modelach. Mnóstwo czasu na Internecie ale zaowocowało to decyzją, że chcemy oczyszczalnię, w której nie ma pomp, zaworków i podobnych komedii. Z racji tego, że dom będzie posadowiony w najwyższym punkcie działki jest szansa na grawitacyjny spływ ścieków w takiej oczyszczalni. Rozmawialiśmy z trzema osobami, ktore korzystają z takiej najbardziej podstawowej wersji oczyszczalni roślinno-korzennej, czyli takiej najbardziej zbliżonej do natury i wiemy, że jest to możliwe na Podlasiu. Byliśmy obejrzeć taką oczyszczalnię w Silvarium w Poczopku i kto tam był wie, że wielkich spadków gruntu tam raczej nie ma, a mimo to mają oczyszczalnię bez pompy. Podniosło nam to morale Teraz szukamy projektanta takiej oczyszczalni oraz innych ludzi, którzy posiadają takie cuda więc jeżeli słyszeliście, że ktoś używa takiej oczyszczalni na Podlasiu to proszę, dajcie znać. Dzięki.

----------


## Iscra

Hm, a w Silvarium nie powiedzieli kto im projektował?

W ogóle prześlicznie tam jest... W maju planuję znów się tam wybrać, jak wybuchnie pierwsza zieleń i kwiaty  :smile:

----------


## Husteczka

> Hm, a w Silvarium nie powiedzieli kto im projektował?


Powiedzieli ale nie polecają bo oczyszczalnia nie została wykonana zgodnie z planem i ma błędy. Mimo to działa i generalnie są zadowoleni. Dziś prześlę mój pomysł na oczyszczalnię do znajomej co projektuje kanalizacje ale ona robi bardziej typowe oczyszczalnie - biologiczne, drenażowe itp, a my takich nie chcemy. Oczyszczalnię wykonamy sami, ale fachowy projektant musi być bo projekt idzie do Starostwa. 

Teraz czekam na szkic projektu takiej roślinnej oczyszczalni od teścia kuzyna. Człowiek obiecał i może za tydzień go dostaniemy. No i czekamy na roztopy aby zrobić badania gruntu, które powiedzą jak wysoko podchodzą wody gruntowe na wiosnę i na jakiej głębokości możemy mieć filtr roślinny czyli tą trzcinę.

----------


## Husteczka

Dostałam plany oczyszczalni od teścia kuzyna i widzę, że ludziom pokolenia moich rodziców nie można wierzyć na słowo. Ten człowiek opowiedział memu mężowi jaką to ma super oczyszczalnię bez pompy i jak to super działa od 20 lat bez żadnego opróżniania. I mąż był zachwycony i chciał budować tylko i wyłącznie taką oczyszczalnię. A na planach co? Przepompownia. Tak więc tego.

Na szczęście znajoma sanitarka zakumała o co nam chodzi z tą oczyszczalnią i po badaniu gruntu zrobi nam projekt bez pompy, jeżeli tylko w naszych warunkach taki się da.

----------


## Husteczka

Rysunki na budowę się rysują, a my czekamy na stabilniejsze temperatury aby móc zlecić badania gruntu i poziom wód gruntowych. Po rozmowie ze zdunem projektanci muszą zwiększyć ilość zbrojenia na parterze aby strop utrzymał piec. Czekamy też na wycenę tynków glinianych. W niedzielę spotykamy się z ekipą murarską aby dogadać szczegóły budowy. W niedzielę na targach budowlanych dowiedziałam się od kamieniarza, że mogę zaimpregnować blat granitowy oliwą z oliwek, co mnie bardzo ucieszyło bo nie chciałam stosować silnej chemii w kuchni. To chyba tyle na teraz.

----------


## Iscra

Tynki gliniane? Czemu akurat takie?

----------


## Husteczka

> Tynki gliniane? Czemu akurat takie?


Rodzina alergików więc na ile się da celujemy w produkty, które nie emitują świństw do powietrza w domu. Teraz mieszkamy w domu, w którym jest grzyb i usuwanie go to męczarnia, a do tego dzieci chorują. Glina ma właściwości grzybobójcze i sama reguluje wilgotność powietrza. Gdy jest za sucho (np zimą) można taki tynk spryskać wodą i glina odda ją do pomieszczenia więc zastępuje nawilżacze. Naturalny kolor gliny nie męczy oczu, a właściwości akustyczne nie męczą uszu. Dużym atutem jest też tłumienie mikrofal. W domach z glinianymi tynkami gorzej działa wifi i sieci komórkowe. Ja zupełnie nie chcę wifi w domu bo zauważyłam, że dzieci lepiej śpią gdy wifi nie pracuje więc wyłączam je na noc. W nowym domu sypialnie dzieci będą w tynku glinianym więc będzie też ochrona przed falami komórkowymi. Nie jestem eko-wariatką i wiem, że w domu będę miała chemię budowlaną, ale na ile mogę to staram się ją zminimalizować.

----------


## Iscra

Z naturalnych tynków ja tam myślałam o tynkach gipsowych...  :wink:

----------


## Husteczka

> Z naturalnych tynków ja tam myślałam o tynkach gipsowych...


Rozmawiałam z producentem tynków i mówił, że najzdrowsze są gliniane, potem wapienne, potem wapienno-cementowe, potem cementowo-wapienne, potem cementowe, potem gipsowe. Glina nie nadaje się za bardzo do łazienek i kuchni, ale tam położę wapienne lub wapienno-cementowe. Gips może i naturalny ale glina ma lepsze właściwości jak dla nas.

----------


## Iscra

Pisałam o gipsowych dlatego, że przy glinianych zależy Ci na regulowaniu wilgotności. Gips ma tę samą właściwość.

----------


## Husteczka

> Pisałam o gipsowych dlatego, że przy glinianych zależy Ci na regulowaniu wilgotności. Gips ma tę samą właściwość.


Tak ale ważne dla nas są też właściwości grzybobójcze oraz inne, które wymieniłam i to, że taki gotowy tynk gliniany nie zawiera chemii, a gipsowy owszem.

----------


## Husteczka

Kilka tygodni temu dzwoniłam do gazowni i powiedziano mi, że nie powinno być problemu z pociągnięciem gazu do mnie. Gdy jednak zaszłam do gazowni złożyć wniosek o warunki przyłączenia to panowie brutalnie wyprowadzili mnie z błędu. Do pokonania jest co najmniej 150m więc nie pociągną gazu na taką odległość. No i na czym ja będę gotować?

Z pozytywnych informacji to zdun i projektant domu pogadali sobie o piecu glinianym, który ma stanąć w salonie i okazuje się, że nie trzeba przesuwać komina. Trochę więcej zbrojenia pójdzie w strop pod komorę spalania bo ciężka będzie, a reszta projektu jest ok, choć architekt umieścił nam w salonie kominek bo nie wiedział co to gliniany piec akumulacyjny. 

Na drogę tymczasową będę miała wysyłany destrukt asfaltowy ale gościu, który ma się tym zająć nie jest zbyt słowny więc nie wiem jak to będzie.

Jeżeli prognoza pogody utrzyma się to za tydzień będę mogła zlecić wykonanie odwiertów aby zbadać grunt i wody gruntowe, a po tym możemy ruszać z budową.

----------


## Elfir

> . No i na czym ja będę gotować?.


Na indukcji.
Kiedyś podziękujesz panom od gazu, że im nie chciało się robić przyłącza.

----------


## Husteczka

> Na indukcji.


Mam nadzieję, że nie. Spróbuję jeszcze że współfinansowaniem budowy przyłącza. Może w ten sposób się uda.

----------


## Husteczka

Wniosek o warunki złożony w gazowni. Pan powiedział, że nawet gdybyśmy współfinansowali budowę przyłącza to i tak nie ma szans na to, że gazownia się zgodzi. Poczekamy, zobaczymy.

W piątek mieliśmy robione odwierty geologiczne pod dom i oczyszczalnię. Dziś za 700zł pan dał nam kartkę z info, że mamy sam piach i zero wody gruntowej do głębokości 4m. Jest więc szansa na grawitacyjną oczyszczalnię korzeniową.

Jutro rano wytyczanie domu na gruncie. Dowiemy się czy majster ruszy z budową wtedy kiedy chcemy czyli jak najszybciej.

----------


## Iscra

> Mam nadzieję, że nie. Spróbuję jeszcze że współfinansowaniem budowy przyłącza. Może w ten sposób się uda.


Czy jesteś przekonana, że jedzenie gotowane na indukcji ma inny smak niż to z gazu? Czy jest jakiś inny powód niechęci do indukcji?  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

zawsze zostaje butla gazowa.

----------


## Iscra

> zawsze zostaje butla gazowa.


W sumie to chyba nawet lepsze rozwiązanie niż ciągnięcie przyłącza tylko po to, by gotować. Szczególnie, że zawsze jakoś ten gaz z butli jest lepszy niż sieciowy...

----------


## Husteczka

> Czy jesteś przekonana, że jedzenie gotowane na indukcji ma inny smak niż to z gazu? Czy jest jakiś inny powód niechęci do indukcji?


Hahaha  :Biggrin:  Nie mam pojęcia czy smak jedzenia z indukcji i gazu jest inny :Biggrin:  Jak tak pomyśleć to chyba nie jadłam jeszcze jedzenia z indukcji. Nie o to chodzi. Ja nie chcę mieć niepotrzebnego pola elektromagnetycznego w domu. Jeżeli nie podciągną nam gazu to być może zakopiemy zbiornik na gaz i z niego będziemy korzystać aż dorobimy się sąsiadów.

Dom na gruncie już jest wytyczony. Jakiś taki malutki... Jak go urządzałam w SketchUp to wydawał się większy. Jutro chyba pojadę pomierzyć te punkty bo nie wytrzymam  :Biggrin: 

Jesienią posadziliśmy dwa młode drzewka owocowe na działce. Działka bez ogrodzenia. I wiosną tylko jedno puściło listki. Drugie martwe. Patrzymy, a te drugie jakoś tak się skurczyło. A potem doszliśmy do wniosku, że dzikie zwierzę obgryzło nam czubek tego młodego drzewka. Ludzie mówią, że łoś chodzi po okolicy i te drzewko jakoś tak wysoko obgryzione. Może rzeczywiście lokalny łoś nam się do drzewka dobrał :O

Na profilu zmieniłam już status z "przygotowuję się do budowy" na "właśnie buduję"  :Biggrin:  Mała rzecz, a cieszy :Biggrin:

----------


## iw6k

Witam, ja też jestem z Białegostoku  :wink: 

Budowę zaczynamy na wiosnę 2019 w Klepaczach

Jestem na etapie dopieszczania projektu (ale to brzmi  :wink:  i szukania geodety oraz człowieka który zrobi nam badania geotechniczne , jak ktoś ma namiary to chętnie skorzystam

----------


## Iscra

Geo-wiert w Studziankach robi odwierty, a także kopie studnie. Pod dwór nam badania robił, było OK. Cena jednak wyższa niż się spodziewałam. Nie wiem jak teraz, więc warto samemu się zorientować.

----------


## Husteczka

> Witam, ja też jestem z Białegostoku 
> 
> Budowę zaczynamy na wiosnę 2019 w Klepaczach
> 
> Jestem na etapie dopieszczania projektu (ale to brzmi  i szukania geodety oraz człowieka który zrobi nam badania geotechniczne , jak ktoś ma namiary to chętnie skorzystam


Witamy kolejnego bocianka  :Smile: 

Odwierty geologiczne robiła nam firma Aquapomp. Wiem, że robią też studnie, ale do studni braliśmy ludzi z Wysokiego Mazowieckiego z polecenia.

----------


## PaRa

> Ja nie chcę mieć niepotrzebnego pola elektromagnetycznego w domu.


To przynajmniej zaoszczędzisz na instalacji elektrycznej, która również takie pole chyba wytwarza. 
Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia, będę zaglądał bo posiadam grunty w Nowodworcach.

----------


## Husteczka

> To przynajmniej zaoszczędzisz na instalacji elektrycznej, która również takie pole chyba wytwarza.


No właśnie tej elektryki trochę będzie, bo wiadomo że teraz ludzie to wygodnie lubią żyć i mieć dziesiątki włączników pod ręką i ja pewnie podobnie :Smile:  Trochę nas będzie od tego pola chronić tynk gliniany ale wiadomo, że od tego się nie ucieknie.

Dziś koparka wykopała nam dół pod fundamenty i piwnicę. Fajnie to wygląda jak już zaczęło się dziać :Biggrin:

----------


## Husteczka

Wczoraj było zbrojenie i czekanie na beton, który nie dojechał. Dziś rano dojechał i mamy zalane ławy :Smile:  Ślubny włożył chleb św. Agaty w każdy narożnik i teraz czekamy na bloczki betonowe do budowy ścian piwnicy. Kupiliśmy też agregat prądotwórczy bo nie będziemy ciągnąć budowlanego od PGE. Majster mówi, że może agregat zabierać swoim vanem codziennie z budowy więc nie musimy jeździć po niego codziennie na budowę. Droga dojazdowa, o którą się martwiłam, została usypana przez dewelopera, którego osiedle też z niej korzysta i fakt, że jego ludzie wywalili tam śmieci :'( ale już się stało, opieprz poszedł w świat, a droga wytrzymała betoniarę :Biggrin:

----------


## Husteczka

Dziś obudził mnie telefon od kierbuda.
K: Chyba nie obudziłem?
Ja: Nieeeee, tak trochę tylko.
K: Byłem na budowie i panią też zachęcam.
Ja: A coś się stało?
K: Czy wie pani ile osób buduje pani dom?
Ja: Jedna?
K: Dziesięć proszę pani. Nigdy nie widziałem tyłu osób na budowie domu jednorodzinnego!

Pojechaliśmy i zobaczyliśmy, że jest gruszka z betonem. Strop leją wariaty? Wczoraj zrobili piwnicę do połowy! Okazało się, że piwnica gotowa i wylewają podłogę w piwnicy. Nie wiem jak to się fachowo nazywa. Przyjechali architekci i stwierdzili, że może rzeczywiście wprowadzimy się na zimę :Biggrin:

----------


## Arturo72

I pozytywnie  :smile:

----------


## Husteczka

> I pozytywnie


Uojej, i to jak :Biggrin:

----------


## PaRa

Przytoczę chińskie przysłowie :

Jeden obraz wart więcej niż tysiąc słów

----------


## Husteczka

> Przytoczę chińskie przysłowie :
> 
> Jeden obraz wart więcej niż tysiąc słów


Ja też lubię zdjęcia ale z tego co rozumiem trzeba te zdjęcia zaimportować na fotosik czy coś podobnego i wtedy zalinkować tu. I trzeba wiedzieć jak zrobić tak aby były w dobrym rozmiarze. Szkoda mi czasu niestety. Chyba, że jest prostsza metoda.

----------


## Husteczka

Strop nad piwnicą i schody piwniczne wylane. Zdun porozmawiał z architektem w sprawie wzmocnienia tego stropu pod piec rakietowy. Okazuje się, że najlepiej najpierw porozmawiać ze zdunem, ustalić wielkość pieca, a potem projektować dom. Wtedy konstrukcja domu będzie zaprojektowana tak aby udźwignąć piec, a i salon będzie można zrobić odpowiednio duży aby piec go nie przytłoczył wizualnie. Tak więc strop monolityczny żelbetowy został u nas wzmocniony dodatkowym zbrojeniem pod piecem i zastosowano beton C20/25 do wylania stropu czyli mocniejszy niż był oryginalnie w projekcie.

Majster zostawia więc budowę na tydzień, a my mamy podlewać strop. Mąż kupił zraszacz ogrodowy aby ustawić go na środku stropu i zostawić na godzinę podlewania. Teraz pojechał sprawdzić czy ten patent majstra działa :Smile:

----------


## Husteczka

Majster zaczął stawiać dziś ściany parteru. Mógł już dawno zacząć ale hurtownia dała ciała z dostawą keratermu i nie było czym budować. Zmieniamy hurtownię.

Dziś także dostałam świetną wiadomość od gazowni - doprowadzą nam gaz więc będę mogła gotować na płytce gazowej i ogrzewać dom gazowym piecem. Okrutnie się ucieszyłam, szczególnie że w trakcie składania wniosku w kwietniu pan z BOKu powiedział, że nie mam szans na gaz bo to 160m do jednego domu i takich odległości nie robią. Pracować mu się nie chciało, ot co. A tak musiał przyjąć wniosek, pomarudzić nad wielkością mapy, a jutro będzie musiał wytłumaczyć mi umowę.

Doprowadzenie prądu jest w trakcie prac projektowych, podpisałam już konieczne dokumenty.

Znalazłam hydraulika i elektryka z wolnymi terminami na lipiec, a łatwo nie było. Hydraulik liczy 25tys za materiały i robotę, elektryk pomiędzy 10tys a 20tys. Konkretna suma będzie jak będą ściany. Do tej pory wydaliśmy 78tys na dom.

----------


## iw6k

Kochani ... może macie namiar na ziemię , jak ktoś ma ochotę podzielić się skąd takową można wziąć to poproszę namiar  :smile:  ,  

Teren podmokły trzeba duuuużo ziemi  :wink:

----------


## martingg

Tutaj ci nikt raczej nie pomoże bo wieźć ziemię przez pół Polski ... Szukaj na olx/sprzedajemy oddam ziemie itp

----------


## iw6k

dzięki za info, chyba się przejdę po najbliższych budowach i popytam może akurat

----------


## Husteczka

iw6k, tak właśnie bym zrobiła na Twoim miejscu. Pojedź na te duże budowy dróg - na Supraśl i tę na Zielonych Wzgórzach, może tam się uda. 

Apdejt postępu prac na mojej budowie. Mamy parter i strop nad parterem. Mamy też mury garażu i łącznika garażu z domem (taka kanciapka na 12m2 coby mieć gdzie rowery i kosiarkę trzymać). Piwnica obsypana piachem. Dziś majster szalował słupy żelbetowe na piętrze, a mąż szukał na mieście kotew do przymocowania dachu garażu do ścian. Kilka dni temu budowę odwiedził nasz architekt i mąż poprosił go o nowe okna na piętrze bo akurat najładniejszy widok mamy od strony północnej czyli tam, gdzie jest najmniej okien. Tak więc architekt dorysował dwa wąskie okna na całą wysokość ściany po obu bokach łóżka. Będzie to wyglądało jakoś tak: https://goo.gl/images/4oPu1Y I fajnie bo będzie można spojrzeć sobie na ładny widoczek tuż po obudzeniu  :Smile:  Do tej pory wydaliśmy 125 tys na budowę.

----------


## Iscra

Lubimy pismo obrazkowe, będą zdjęcia?  :big grin:

----------


## Husteczka

Zdjęć domu z zewnątrz nie będzie. Być może później coś powrzucam jak będę urządzać wnętrza bo chcę je zrobić trochę inaczej niż większość budujących, bo też rodzinę mam trochę inną niż większość budujących. Piszę tu głównie po to abym za kilka lat mogła spojrzeć wstecz na budowę i pewne decyzje, które podjęłam.

----------


## andrew241

witam

wiosna 2019 zaczynamy w Juchnowcu.

dom duży, a i zapał dopisuje.
na razie etap zbrojenia działki i dokańczanie projektu
Będę śledził wątek może podłapie coś ciekawego z naszych okolic.
Jak poszło z ziemią ?
Gdzie w naszych okolicach szukać matareiałow budowlanych w dobrej cenie ?

----------


## Husteczka

> witam
> 
> wiosna 2019 zaczynamy w Juchnowcu.
> 
> dom duży, a i zapał dopisuje.
> na razie etap zbrojenia działki i dokańczanie projektu
> Będę śledził wątek może podłapie coś ciekawego z naszych okolic.
> Jak poszło z ziemią ?
> Gdzie w naszych okolicach szukać matareiałow budowlanych w dobrej cenie ?


Witam i gratuluję odwagi :Biggrin: 
Co do ziemi to pobliski deweloper nawiózł mi trochę tak aby hdsy i betoniarki mogły w miarę wygodnie dojechać. Wiosna sucha więc nie było problemów z grząską ziemią. Reszty drogi nie utwardzaliśmy bo okazało się, że jest zaorana i obsiana przez znajomego rolnika więc czekamy do żniw :Smile:  Druga sprawa, że drogę musimy sporo podnieść, a nie wiemy dokładnie o ile więc poczekamy na projekty mediów i wtedy będziemy mogli nawozić ziemię, stawiać płoty itp.

Co do materiałów budowlanych to nie biegaliśmy po hurtowniach. Być może to błąd ale nasz majster poradził nam jedną. Powołaliśmy się na niego i dostaliśmy ceny, które nam odpowiadały. Musieliśmy jednak szukać innej gdy w tej pierwszej zabrakło pustaków. Ale ta druga nie ma wszystkiego więc korzystamy z dwóch hurtowni + sklepów metalowych + ogólnobudowlanych. I tak to się plecie, ale jutro chyba już wylewanie ostatniego stropu, a potem już tylko dachy.

----------


## Iscra

Rozumiem chronienie prywatności, więc już o zdjęcia nie będę męczyć  :big grin: 

Zbliżacie się do SSO wielkimi krokami  :smile:  Jak poradzicie sobie z podlewaniem stropu w czasie tej suszy?

----------


## iw6k

> witam
> 
> wiosna 2019 zaczynamy w Juchnowcu.
> 
> dom duży, a i zapał dopisuje.
> na razie etap zbrojenia działki i dokańczanie projektu
> Będę śledził wątek może podłapie coś ciekawego z naszych okolic.
> Jak poszło z ziemią ?
> Gdzie w naszych okolicach szukać matareiałow budowlanych w dobrej cenie ?



Z ziemią jest na ten moment kiepsko, z budowy drogi na zielonych nie chcą już dawać ;/

----------


## Husteczka

Iscra, mieszkamy 5 minut drogi od budowy i mąż jeździł podlewać strop. Wodę mamy ze studni. Mąż kupił też spryskiwacz ogrodowy, który podłączał do węża, stawiał na stropie i miało samo się podlewać. Niestety trzeba to było nadzorować, przestawiać spryskiwacz. Łatwiej więc wyszło lać samemu z węża. Aha, mąż ma taki zawód, że jest w dzień w domu więc mógł tam jeździć w środku dnia, kilka razy dziennie.

Na dzień dzisiejszy jest więźba, choć nie ma jeszcze ścian działowych:-\ Instalatorzy poumawiani na środek lipca, a z braku ścian nie możemy nawet projektować elektryki. Majster obiecał zrobić ściany działowe do jutra. Otwory na okna pomierzone i dziś będziemy chyba podpisywać umowę na okna. 

Do tej pory wydaliśmy około 200000zł.

----------


## brait

Cześć Podlasiaki, ja również z żoną ze sfery marzeń i planów weszliśmy w etap konkretnych działań. Projekt domu już opracowany, warunki o przyłącza złożone w odpowiednich miejscach. Czekamy na formalności i start. Również wschód dokładniej gmina Supraśl. Jeżeli chodzi o ziemię, przewóz piachu, zwiru, czegoś do utwardzenia, wykopy, możecie na priv uderzyć. Sąsiedzi mają firmę która wykonuje prace przy budowach więc często dosponuje sprzetem i materiałem  który może przywieźć. 
Możecie podpowiedzieć kto projektował Wam domy i z czego stawiacie ściany zewnętrzne ? Silikat ? Suporex ? Ytong ? Itd. ?

----------


## Husteczka

Cześć brait! Gratuluję podjęcia się budowy domu! Mój kwadrat budowany z Keratermu, ale w Białym jest problem z dostaniem pustaków 18-stek i musieliśmy wziąć gazobeton jako zamiennik na 1 ścianie wewnętrznej. I cena Keratermu poszła teraz do góry o 30%. Okna Dako też o 30% do góry. Myślałam, że zawału dostanę gdy o tym usłyszałam. Na szczęście udało się zamówić okna jeszcze po starej cenie.

Z mojej budowy majster już zszedł ale ma tam jeszcze drobnostki do zrobienia więc wróci na chwilę. Gdy odda stan surowy to napiszę czy polecam czy nie. Okna się produkują, zadatek wpłacony. Umowa z hydraulikiem podpisana i prace zaczną się w następnym tygodniu. Rozmawialiśmy z kilkoma elektrykami i teraz przygotowuję im mapkę co gdzie chcę. Okropna praca bo wiem, że i tak wszystkiego nie przewidzę i jakieś gniazdka i włączniki będą źle.  Szukam dekarza na wczoraj. Jeżeli ktoś z Was ma namiary na fajną ekipę to proszę dać znać. Na dobrych dekarzy mogę poczekać, bo wiadomo, najważniejsze aby dobrze położyli dach. Do tej pory wydaliśmy 230000zł na budowę.

----------


## brait

230k za wylanie płyty fundamentowej i wymurowanie ścian zewnętrznych ? Ja walczę z myślami czy gazobeton czy pustak ceramiczny na zewnętrzne ściany. Ile osób tyle opinii i bądź tu mądry. Husteczko ile m2 ma wasz kwadrat ?

----------


## Husteczka

O nie, nie. Pomyliłam kolejność cyferek (nie mam pamięci do liczb). Wydaliśmy 203tys, a nie 230tys. Ale to są całościowe koszty całej budowy, licząc od kosztów pierwszych map, które były potrzebne do warunków zabudowy aż po zadatek 40tys za okna. Na dom składa się piwnica z bloczków betonowych, 2 pełne piętra z Keratermu łączonego na zaprawę, 3 stropy żelbetowe, stryszek i dach. Ściany wewnętrzne też mam  :Smile:  Obok domu garaż i 12m3 pomieszczenia łączącego garaż z domem + wiata obok garażu. Cały czas płacę też za wynajem toitoi i za dolewanie benzyny do agregatu.

Metrów użytkowych mam 150, całości około 230m2.

----------


## Husteczka

W nocy śniły mi się instalacje hydrauliczne i elektryczne w moim domu. Chyba przedawkowałam budowanie domu...

----------


## surgi22

Po paru latach od zakończenia budowy Ci przejdzie. 
Powodzenia  :big grin:

----------


## Husteczka

Hahaha  :Biggrin:  Jak to mówi mój tata - najgorsze jest pierwsze dwadzieścia lat :Smile:

----------


## Husteczka

W tej chwili mamy położoną hydraulikę i elektrykę - tyle ile jest konieczne przed wylewkach. Wykonawcy wrócą jeszcze dokończyć pracę jak wylewki będą gotowe. 

Kabel elektryczny już nam wkopali i czekamy na odbiór, fakturę i inne drobne dokumenty aby wreszcie prąd popłynął. Ma się to stać jeszcze w tym miesiącu. Wodociągi przygotowują umowę, ja zgłosiłam się do znajomej aby zaprojektowała nam sieć bo musimy ją sami wybudować. Gazownia się nie odzywa. Muszę się im przypomnieć i sprawdzić na jakim etapie jest sprawą. Byliśmy też w gminie aby zmienić warunki zabudowy bo zamiast szamba chcemy oczyszczalnię ścieków. Teraz muszę spotkać się z kilkoma osobami i wziąć ich podpisy, że się na to zgadzają.

Dziś złapałam doła bo myślałam, że skoro nie ma okien (otwory są zabite dechami) to wylewki i tynki ładnie przeschną, a pan od wylewek powiedział, że wiatr zniszczy nam wylewki. Mąż zaczął zabijać okna folią ale dużo pracy jeszcze przed nim. Wkurzam się, bo gdybym o tym wiedziała to inaczej poumawiałabym wykonawców, a tak ogrzewanie podłogowe leży i boję się wpuścić na to tynkarzy. Kurcze, boję się, że wylewki będą do poprawki ::-(:  Wrrrr.

Tynkarz gliną przestał odbierać moje telefony i wiadomości. W rozpaczy zaczęłam błagać innego tynkarza o pomoc ale wreszcie ten pierwszy oddzwonił. Jesteśmy umówieni na początek września, wysłałam już mu zdjęcie z kolorem gliny jaką chcę mieć. Tynki tradycyjne być może wejdą chwilkę wcześniej.

Byliśmy u architektów poradzić się co do dachu i elewacji. Znaleźliśmy firmy, zaklepaliśmy terminy i będziemy czekać. Fajnie, że architekci bardzo chcą pomóc. Opłaciliśmy ich w całości już dawno, a oni nadal interesują się budową, podpowiadają, rysują, obmyślają. Fajni są :Smile:  Co innego ekipa murarska. Ich nie będę polecać.

Wybraliśmy też podłogę. Właściciel firmy okazał się być sąsiadem z dzieciństwa, który wyemigrował na drugi koniec miasta. Podłoga będzie z litej dechy dębowej w fajnym, ciemnym kolorze oleju. Chciałam mieć dechy w dwóch lub trzech odcieniach ale technologia olejowania na to nie pozwala. Wymyśliliśmy więc, że część drewna będzie szczotkowana i to ma dać delikatnie inny odcień. Jak położą to pokażę.

Wybieram też powoli sprzęt AGD. Tylko jeden salon podszedł serio do mojego zapytania i ten salon na mnie zarobi. Okazało się, że przy naszym trybie życia potrzebujemy przemysłowej pralki i suszarki. I zestaw okazuje się być tańszy niż to co chciałam wcześniej. Fajnie.

Na tę chwilę wydaliśmy 290 tys. Wliczam w to zadatki na okna i podłogę, nie wliczam hydrauliki i elektryki bo jeszcze nie zapłaciliśmy.

----------


## Husteczka

Wylewki są. Było trochę nerwów bo panowie od wylewek mają chyba ciasno poumawiane zlecenia i nie dało się ich za bardzo opóźnić. Mąż uwijał się z zabijaniem okien folią i czyszczeniem stropu jak w ukropie. Szukałam mu nawet kogoś do pomocy ale nic z tego nie wyszło. Panowie od wylewek przyjechali pół dnia wcześniej aby rozłożyć styropian. Okazało się też, że hydraulicy i elektrycy tak położyli instalacje w jednym miejscu, że nie dałoby się ich przykryć ani wylewką ani gotową podłogą. Po prostu wystawałoby to z podłogi. Musieli przyjść raniutko następnego dnia i szybko poprawić. Na szczęście nie było z tym problemu.

Szef ekipy od wylewek jest raczej zasadniczy i lubi wiedzieć lepiej. Pokazał to wyśmiewając mnie przed ekipą. Okazało się, że będę miała podłogę wyżej niż w projekcie bo niżej się nie da. Zdenerwowałam się bardzo bo stolarka już się robi, a tu okazuje się, że być może dwoje drzwi na taras nie da się osadzić bo otwór będzie za mały.  Albo nie da się ich otworzyć. Musiałam z nerwów wyjść z budynku. Mąż wrócił z hurtowni i okazało się, że pan który wiedział wszystko najlepiej jednak się pomylił i posadzki będą tej wysokości co trzeba. Ten człowiek jest podobno świetnym specem ale mnie rozwala nerwowo. To jest po prostu taki typ człowieka, który mnie bardzo drażni, ale być może z innymi inwestorami dobrze się dogaduje.  Dobrze, że jego praca zajęła tylko 2 dni.

Teraz mąż polewą wodą wylewki. Ładnie, powoli schną, nic nie pęka, nic nie kurzy się. Rzeczywiście kawał dobrej roboty.

Dziś nasz architekt spotkał się na budowie z panami od dachów i elewacji. Jak wytłumaczył im jak mają te elementy wyglądać to panowie powiedzieli, że to będzie kosztować więcej niż się spodziewali. Teraz czekam na ponowną wycenę i trzymam się stołka. Coś czuję, że trzeba będzie ociosać pomysły pana architekta żeby zmieścić się w budżecie.

Do tej pory wydaliśmy 315tys zł.

----------


## Husteczka

Z moich wyliczeń na temat elewacji wychodzi jakieś 70 tys zł. Kilkadziesiąt zł więcej niż chcę wydać. Musimy przemyśleć tę elewację. 

Tynki tradycyjne się robią. Ręcznie zacierane dają fajne wrażenie surowości ale ciekawe jak na nich będzie wyglądać farba. Wypróbujemy i jak coś to położymy gładź wapienną. W dolnej łazience mąż chce położyć beton wszędzie, pod prysznicem też. Poprosiliśmy o wycenę firmę z jakimś extra betonem pod prysznic to zaśpiewali tyle, że usiedliśmy z wrażenia. Znalazł się człowiek w stolicy co bierze 160zł za m2 z materiałami. Chyba go weźmiemy. 

Majster murarzy wrócił na budowę połatać ściany. W czerwcu skończył murować ale zostawił szczeliny na wylot w ścianach zewnętrznych i niedokończone węgarki garażu. Musiał więc wrócić z betoniarą i dokańczać.

Linia elektryczna odebrana ale nie chcą nam puścić prądu bo nie podpisaliśmy jeszcze służebności u notariusza. Podpisujemy za tydzień. Droga, w której leży kabel należy do mnie i ta służebność jest wymagana przez PGE. Lipa bo musieliśmy tynkarzom wynająć agregat trzyfazowy i bulimy za wynajem oraz około 100zł dziennie za benzynę do agregatu. Pije jak smok. Co z gazociągiem nie wiem bo pani zajmująca się naszą sprawą chyba była ostatnio na urlopie. Nikt nie podnosił słuchawki w gazowni. Popróbuję w następnym tygodniu. W wodociągach zrobili już nam umowę i jest do odebrania. Geodeta tworzy nam teraz mapę aby można było zaprojektować sieć do nas do domu. Co do kanalizacji to muszę pozbierać podpisy 9 osób aby zmienić warunki zabudowy z szamba na oczyszczalnię. Szukałam też firmy, która zrobi mi korzenną oczyszczalnię i ciężko jest. Znalazłam kogoś pod Warszawą ale zaśpiewali 25 tys zł. Już raczej sama łopatą bym to załatwiła niż dała taką kasę za budowę oczyszczalni.

Pan od tynków glinianych zarobiony. Jak dzwonię to słyszę, że zmęczony na maksa. Przekłada przyjazd na później ale przesłał nam próbkę tynku w kolorze, który wybraliśmy. Próbka tzn 10 kilo! Nieźle. Pojutrze jedziemy potynkować sobie kilka plam w pokojach żeby zobaczyć jak to będzie wyglądać.

----------


## Arturo72

Jak zobaczyłem 70tys.zl na elewację to aż mnie podniosło  :wink: 
U mnie tynk kornik mineralny,kupiony w LM za ok.2tys.zl,położony przez ekipe za 2,5tys.zl.
I to tyle jeśli chodzi o elewację...

Dzisiejsze pokolenie widzę,że jest totalnie bezmyślne....

Czyżby zwykle lenistwo ?
No tak,w KFC można się żywić..

----------


## andrew241

> Wybraliśmy też podłogę. Właściciel firmy okazał się być sąsiadem z dzieciństwa, który wyemigrował na drugi koniec miasta. Podłoga będzie z litej dechy dębowej w fajnym, ciemnym kolorze oleju. Chciałam mieć dechy w dwóch lub trzech odcieniach ale technologia olejowania na to nie pozwala. Wymyśliliśmy więc, że część drewna będzie szczotkowana i to ma dać delikatnie inny odcień. Jak położą to pokażę.
> .


Witam czy mogę prosić o więcej informacji na temat tej podłogi i ewentualnie jakies przykladowe zdjęcie lub link z netu.
Taka podłoga chodzi mi pogłowie, ale nie wiem, czy dobrze sobie to wyobrażam.

----------


## Husteczka

> Jak zobaczyłem 70tys.zl na elewację to aż mnie podniosło 
> U mnie tynk kornik mineralny,kupiony w LM za ok.2tys.zl,położony przez ekipe za 2,5tys.zl.
> I to tyle jeśli chodzi o elewację...
> 
> Dzisiejsze pokolenie widzę,że jest totalnie bezmyślne....
> 
> Czyżby zwykle lenistwo ?
> No tak,w KFC można się żywić..


Złośliwości zupełnie niepotrzebne. Przecie napisałam, że nie dam tyle. Fakt, że architekt wymyślił dość kosztowną elewację ale tyle kasy...

----------


## Husteczka

> Witam czy mogę prosić o więcej informacji na temat tej podłogi i ewentualnie jakies przykladowe zdjęcie lub link z netu.
> Taka podłoga chodzi mi pogłowie, ale nie wiem, czy dobrze sobie to wyobrażam.


Podłoga jest zamówiona i będzie za 2-4 miesiące. Na pewno się nią pochwalę, ale zdjęcia będą za te kilka miesięcy. Firma, która robi mi tę podłogę to Greg-Mart. W siedzibie firmy znalazłam kolor, który mi się spodobał (okazało się, że to jakaś nowość) i to w tym kolorze będą dechy. Na stronie firmy nie ma tego koloru jeszcze ::-(:

----------


## Husteczka

No i część planów poszła się kochać.

Przygotowując się do budowy korzennej oczyszczalni ścieków poszłam do ludzi, którzy są właścicielami sąsiadującego pola z wnioskiem o zmianę warunków zabudowy. Wszyscy, którzy byli zawiadamiani o moich warunkach zabudowy muszą podpisać się jeżeli chcę te warunki zmienić (z szamba, a docelowo kanalizacji, na oczyszczalnię). Taki wymóg gminy. No i klops. Prowadyr sąsiadów najpierw powiedział, że podpisze, potem że podpisze jak inni podpiszą, a gdy chciałam zbierać podpisy tych innych to już nie chciał podpisać. Cztery osoby z dziesięciu nie godzą się na oczyszczalnię. Nie tylko na korzenną (bo chcąc iść im na rękę zmieniłam pomysł na biologiczną), ale na żadną. Mają jakieś szczątkowe pojęcie na temat tego czym taka oczyszczalnia jest i nie przyjmują moich tłumaczeń. Nie bo nie. Z jednej strony ich prawo, z drugiej strony oddziaływanie mojej oczyszczalni weszłoby na ich ziemię na jakieś 5m max. Mogliby tam zrobić drogę dojazdową, bo gdzieś muszą, ale nie. Tak więc albo wyskoczę z 200 tys na kanalizację (oprócz prac i materiałów trzeba sporo podnieść drogę i zrobić przepompownię ścieków) albo muszę wybudować szambo i czekać aż ktoś pobuduje się bliżej i razem doprowadzimy kanalizację. Czyli szambo. Czyli dużo większe długoterminowe wydatki niż przy oczyszczalni. Czyli brak tynków glinianych. Zostały mi ino próbki tych tynków. Okrutnie żałuję tej oczyszczalni. Miałam mieć poletko trzcin, oczko wodne. Ech... Złość i łzy.

----------


## andrew241

życia nie oszukasz tacy są ludzie , zrób szambo z czasem może coś się wyklaruje. Nie koniec świata głowa do góry.

----------


## Husteczka

Dzięki andrew za pocieszenie. Tak pomyślałam, że skoro ci sąsiedzi podpowiedzieli mi szambo więc będzie szambo. Będzie dokładnie i wg przepisów 2m od granicy działki. Wtedy oddziaływanie szamba wejdzie 13m na ich ziemię i w tych 13 metrach nie będą mogli zrobić studni. Będą mieli surowy ściek 2m od granicy zamiast oczyszczony ściek czyli wodę drugiej klasy czystości 25m od granicy. Może to ich przekona i wyrażą wtedy zgodę na oczyszczalnię.Na szambo tak blisko granicy nie mogą wnieść sprzeciwu bo byli informowani o warunkach zabudowy, w których jest szambo. Powiem im o tym i zobaczę jaka będzie reakcja.

----------


## Husteczka

Na budowie robi się elewacja, okna będą zamontowane jutro, tynkarze wracają za 2 dni dokończyć tynki. Drzwi wejściowe zamówione, brama garażowa też. Dziś przeszłam się po domu w ostatnim dniu zafoliowanych okien. Bardzo mi się poprawił humor na myśl, że jutro będą okna. Powoli czuć w tym dom. 
Do tej pory wydaliśmy 411 tys zł.

----------


## jajmar

> Będą mieli surowy ściek 2m od granicy zamiast oczyszczony ściek czyli wodę drugiej klasy czystości 25m od granicy. .


Ale ten ściek będzie w szczelnej rurce..........i szczelnym zbiorniku. 

Chciałabyś aby ich oczyszczalnia działała na Twoją działkę?

----------


## Husteczka

Jak szczelnym tak szczelnym. 

Nie mam problemu z tym, że czyjaś oczyszczalnia miałaby oddziaływanie na moją działkę. Trzeba być człowiekiem i dobrze żyć z sąsiadami bo za chwilę ja mogę czegoś chcieć od tego sąsiada. Np w tej chwili razem z sąsiadami protestujemy przeciwko blokowisku, które ma powstać 40m od mojej działki (i 5m od płotu sąsiada), wśród domków jednorodzinnych, na wiosce. 24 osoby jednogłośnie podpisują protest, ale do sąsiadów co nie zgodzili się na oczyszczalnię nie mam co iść bo słyszałam, że oni kłócą się też między sobą. O wszystko. I na nic się nie godzą dla zasady.

Do tego ziemi mam 42 metry szerokości więc jeżeli obszar oddziaływania oczyszczalni sąsiada to nawet z 10m na mojej działce to ja sobie mogę studnię zrobić gdzie indziej. Studnia to przecież rura o średnicy kilkunastu cm. Ludzie robią sobie studnie w piwnicy. Do tego grunt jest przepuszczalny i nie martwię się, że mnie zaleje czy coś, wręcz przeciwnie więcej wody by się przydało na tej suchej działce.

----------


## Husteczka

Ech, nie chce mi się ostatnio pisać. Same nerwy z tymi od elewacji. Dają zaporowe ceny i dziwią się, że mówimy "nie". Bo chodzi o to, że oni robią też wykończenia i fajnie byłoby gdyby położyli nam gładzie, kafelki, podwieszany dach, ogrodzenie. Ale powiedzieliśmy, że za drogo i się obrazili. Desek na elewacji też nie pomalują w cenie. Płacimy im jak za zboże ale i tak coraz więcej trzeba robić samemu. Ale już na szczęście kończą. 

I po co komu ta zima? Z powodu przerw technologicznych i opóźnienia zduna nie możemy teraz kłaść gładzi. Musimy czekać do końca zimy...

Mąż pożyczył osuszacz i wyciągamy wodę z tynków i posadzek. Kupiliśmy wilgotnościomierz i na początku pracy osuszacza wylewka miała kilkanaście procent, tynki kilkadziesiąt procent wilgoci. Ma być 2% więc osuszamy. 

Myślałam, że do zimy będę miała kuchnię więc sprzęt agd zamówiony i czeka na odbiór. A ja nie mam gdzie wstawić. Podłogę przełożyliśmy na styczeń, a potem na marzec. Ech...

Mąż zajmuje się teraz niemieszkalnym strychem. Trzeba go odizolować od reszty domu zanim zdun postawi piec i zaczniemy grzać. Wziął więc wolne i jeździ po hurtowniach i tartakach. A kasa ucieka jak szalona. Już nie chce mi się pisać ile wydaliśmy bo za dużo.

Jedyna pociecha na razie w dekarzu. Śmiał się jak powiedzieliśmy mu jaki ma być kształt blachodachówki, bo takie to na stodoły się teraz kładzie. Potem jak mu architekt wytłumaczył o co chodzi to przyznał, że dach będzie zrobiony w starym, dobrym stylu, a nie byle jak. Nie wiem co to znaczy ale cieszę się. Pięknie prezentują się deski pomalowane Tikkurilą na szczytach. Pięknie. Dach prawie gotowy.

A i w sprawie oczyszczalni dobre wieści bo okazuje się, że oczyszczalnia może mieć do 5m oddziaływania w głąb działki sąsiada i on nic z tym zrobić nie może. Nawet nie będzie zawiadomiony, że ją buduję. Dlaczego? Bo on studni bliżej jak 5m od granicy wykopać nie może. I gites majonez. W takim razie mogę mieć Biorock, którego oddziaływanie wejdzie po 4m na działki sąsiadów. Choć trochę pozytywnych rzeczy.

Mamy też już bramę garażową i drzwi wejściowe. Tylko, że ja już dawno na tej budowie nie byłam. Na zdjęciach ją oglądam, które mąż robi. Nie mam jak pojechać bo mąż zabiera auto żeby jeździć po materiały i rozwiązywać problemy na budowie. A teraz chorujemy z dzieciakami więc tym bardziej nie jeżdżę bo gluty dzieciom wycieram. Pierwsze co zrobię jak wyzdrowieję to pojadę wreszcie do swojego domu.

----------


## andrew241

Czy jest Pani zadowolona z kierownika budowy i może go Pani polecić ?

zdrowia życze .

----------


## Husteczka

> Czy jest Pani zadowolona z kierownika budowy i może go Pani polecić ?
> 
> zdrowia życze .


Nie. Nie widziałam chłopa od kilku miesięcy.

Ale dekarza polecam. Firma nazywa się Wi-Dach (nr tel 667 608 144) i właściciel, pan Piotr, jest bardzo konkretnym, rzeczowym i terminowym fachowcem. Jest pierwszy na budowie rano i schodzi z niej jako ostatni. Wszystkie koszty ustala wcześniej żeby nie było niedomówień, wysyła tabelkę z kosztorysem i wiem na czym stoję. Do tego bardzo dba o swój sprzęt i jest bardzo uprzejmy. 

Panowie od elewacji nadal ją robią bo pracują po 5h dziennie. Okazało się, że nie policzyli wszystkiego drewna potrzebnego na elewację i musieliśmy znowu dowiadywać się po tartakach i sklepach czy mają. Na szczęście mąż znalazł jakiś mały tartaczek i tam zdobył materiał. 

Od poniedziałku na budowie jest zdun i stawia piec rakietowy co widać poniżej. Cały czas projekt pieca jest zmieniany bo zdun ma nowe pomysły. Ale zmiany sprawiają, że ten projekt jest coraz fajniejszy. Wczoraj dowiedziałam się, że na komorę, podnośnik i oparcie ławeczki będą mogły wdrapać się dzieci i bawić się tam. To super bo chodziło mi o to aby ten piec miał kilka pięter do wykorzystania. I być może to się ziści.


W środku na razie nie dzieje się nic oprócz budowy pieca. Ściągamy wodę z tynków i wylewki. W tynkach mamy już 15%, a było kilkadziesiąt.

----------


## Husteczka

Dziś mam lepszy humor w związku z budową bo widok stawianego pieca rakietowego to miód na moje serce. Cieszy mnie też bardzo to, że zdun z pomocnikiem dają sobie radę i w odróżnieniu do niektórych nie trzeba za nich szukać materiałów, przygotowywać im miejsca pracy, dowozić maszyn ani podawać rozwiązań technicznych na ich problemy. Po prostu przyszli, uprzątnęli, rozstawili się i budują. I nawet nie robili problemu z przewierceniem się przez żelbeton. Po doświadczeniach z innymi ekipami... nie mogę wyjść z podziwu. A wczoraj zdun pokazał mężowi jaki ciąg ma wybudowana już komora i podnośnik. Tak więc działa i to cieszy. W następnym tygodniu pierwsze palenie.

Dekarz kończy ale panowie od elewacji opóźniają go. Drewniana podbitka jest piękna.

Panowie od elewacji zgubili jeden parapet zewnętrzny więc będą musieli odkupić. Nie mogę się doczekać kiedy skończą i pójdą sobie. Oni chyba też bo ostatnio mieli spięcie z moim mężem. Mąż mówił, że już się skrzykiwali do bójki z nim. Poszło o kasę ale wspólnie pomierzyliśmy elewację i doplaciliśmy co trzeba. Niestety docinając drewniane fragmenty dech na elewację używali drewna na podbitkę jako podkładki. I ponad metr drewna na podbitkę zniszczony.

Ziemia w ogrodzie wyrównana i możemy stawiać ogrodzenie ale pan Janek od ogrodzenia nie odbiera telefonu. Będę dalej dzwonić bo siatka i słupki już leżą pod wiatą.

W środku budynku nadal ściągamy wodę, ale teraz już ogrzewamy bo temperatura na minusie. 

To chyba wszystko na tę chwilę.

----------


## Husteczka

Przez zimę niewiele się dzieje na budowie bo musimy suszyć wylewki i tyle. Od kiedy mamy piec to bywało, że jeździliśmy na budowę co trzy-cztery godziny aby podłożyć do pieca i nagrzać dom. Dobiliśmy do 19 stopni. Aż nagle przyszła wiosna i słonko samo daje radę nagrzać, a my tylko wietrzymy. Jakiś czas temu kupiliśmy polecany na sieci wilgotnościomierz ale zauważyliśmy, że odczyty wariują. Poprosiliśmy firmę od podłóg aby przyjechała sprawdzić ile tej wilgoci jest. Okazało się, że jest 4% więc moim zdaniem dość ładnie zeszło ale i tak jest za dużo na położenie podłóg. Wietrzymy więc.

Zawieszone zostały grzejniki ale kotłowni jeszcze nie mamy. I tak nie mielibyśmy czym grzać bo gaz będzie dopiero jesienią...

Mąż wziął urlop aby zrobić coś na tej budowie. Jest dużo drobnostek do zrobienia i mąż chce też zrobić podwieszany sufit w kuchni, położyć płytki aby można było wymierzyć zabudowę kuchenną.

----------

